# Halloween 2010 Ideas



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome back!!!You should do what makes you happy your theme sounds interesting I have never heard of johnny.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I have never heard of Johnny, any more info to share?? Glad to hear you're getting back on your feet


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

I heart Nny! Do it! You could have an entire buffet of body parts for food! And I've seen those drink fountains on the cheap... and a little fruit punch could look very convincing. Don't forget nail bunny & Squee! It's a good idea!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

My first party I ever did, last year, I didn't have a theme. And while it was a flop I do recall those who were/did attend having a hard time coming up with costumes. So I'm going to do something really easy and yet fun I think. Classic Halloween! Witches, Vampires, Goblins, Zombies, Werewolfs, etc. Not only can I decorate with what I have without themeing it out a lot, but everyone will have an easy time picking a costume.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome back! Glad things are going better for you. I don't know who Johnny is either. Sounds like a good theme though. I agree too that you should do what ever it is that makes you happy. Keep us posted on your progress! 

Sahri21: I had the same idea for this coming Halloween. Doing more of a classic/retro theme. I've seen some really great retro decorations around and about. Sounds like a great idea for you as well!


----------



## theicewitch (Oct 2, 2008)

Good Luck with 2010 and Johnny and I second the use of a theme it really helps guests find costume ideas.

It must really be a year for Classic Halloween. We are moving to a new "Haunt" this summer (after 11 Halloween Parties in the Old Victorian) so It will be a brand new experience. I decided on an old school Halloween theme for my party this year too to start the new place out right.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

theicewitch said:


> Good Luck with 2010 and Johnny and I second the use of a theme it really helps guests find costume ideas.
> 
> It must really be a year for Classic Halloween. We are moving to a new "Haunt" this summer (after 11 Halloween Parties in the Old Victorian) so It will be a brand new experience. I decided on an old school Halloween theme for my party this year too to start the new place out right.


What are some of your ideas for your party this year? I'm just curious....I need some good ideas for Halloween 2010!


----------



## BlackCrow (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm doing Victorian themed Masquerade with an old graveyard, witch stirring cauldron, and various other ideas! Kinda like haunted mansion decor?


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

That sounds so fun! I wish I could count on my friends to be as equally Halloweenie as I am but seeing as none of them showed up last year, I can't count on them to get into my party that much this year.


----------



## BlackCrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks! Every year I make gigantic plans for props, food, and decor. But sometimes it just doesn't work out and ends up being just a classic halloween party  Hopefully, this year, I'll do all the props and such that I was planning  Lol my friends are totally different, its too hard for them to stick to a theme costume-wise  But classic halloween is really fun, and u can really do whatever kind of food you want too


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

welcome back!!! can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

JTHM is totally do-able. I own all the issues and had to dig them up to refresh my memory, it's been a long time. I suggest a lot of blood splatter, things you can use as weapons scattered about (the bloodier the better, maybe make like a rack to hold them or something), broken mirrors, things nailed to the walls. You could have cute dismembered dolls and body parts strewn about. You may also want to make use of the colours purple and red which are synonymous with Jhonen. I think making doughboys is a sweet idea, if the styrofoam doesn't work out try pâpier maché, and making a felt fillerbunny would be cool too....especially if you kept him in an illuminated tube... Oh yeah you should probably draw noodle boy on something. 
Hope that helps.


----------

